# Renaultsport Megane F1



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey,

thinking of selling the tt and getting one of these, I don't think they are that bad looking, ok not as good as he tt but I have heard good things about them! The F1 comes with 230bhp, Recaros, Brembo brakes etc... Anyone had one? What are your thoughts?

Awaiting the why, nooo and it's not a Clio comments ;D

Dave


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I think that the build quality and cabin ambience will feel a let down after the TT (although I'm sure it will have less dash rattles than a MK 1 TT at this early stage in its life  ).

Front wheel drive though  Although I would imagine it would have more driver involvement than a standard TT 

What are you after from your new car? What made you shortlist the Clio?

Josh


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

In all honesty mate the only thing that attracts me to the F1 is its anthracite rims and brembos which alltogether with the right colour really set the car off. A guy near me has a brand new white one and it looks really good also that yellow with the golden flick in is one of my favourite car colours so that sets them off for me, but the interior is totally dissapointing especially from a model thats supposed to be the best in the megane range.

I know a guy who had one and he only owned it for about 3 months and decided on a VXR astra the nurburgring edition, and he has never looked back since.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

I wouldn't get the f1, get the r26, that's the one to have. Fantastic cars.

If possible in liquid yellow, they look good, and drive very well.

As for the build quality, they're no tt, however you may be surprised, they're much more grown up than the clios etc.

It's one of the few new breed hot hatches I'd consider. The others are all far too lardy with poor driver feedback, Renault know how to make a good hot hatch, and when it's easily tuneable to 280bhp, 215bhp/ton isn't too shabby!


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

Super Josh said:


> I think that the build quality and cabin ambience will feel a let down after the TT (although I'm sure it will have less dash rattles than a MK 1 TT at this early stage in its life  ).
> 
> Front wheel drive though  Although I would imagine it would have more driver involvement than a standard TT
> 
> ...


TBH I don't really think the build quality is that bad at all, my partner has a 57-plate Clio and there are no rattles or anything and its never failed. I think over the last few years French cars have come on a lot in build quality etc... As for front wheel drive that does not really bother me 

I just need a bit more space TBH, i would look at the A/S3 but they are too expensive and out of my budget. The thing with the Megane is that it is reasonably priced and you get a lot for your money...well i think so!

I have not totally decided yet so we will seeeee 

Dave


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

chris_p said:


> I wouldn't get the f1, get the r26, that's the one to have. Fantastic cars.
> 
> If possible in liquid yellow, they look good, and drive very well.
> 
> ...


Model wise i have not totally decided yet as i will be getting a low mileage second hand one, but i want a mid-high spec Megane, these are two examples of what i am looking at (but i wont be getting either for various reasons lol) Deffo want the Recaros though  and they all come with Brembro Brakes 

http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1304291.htm

http://www.pistonheads.com/SALES/1320521.htm

I would LOVE Liquid Yellow, however it does seem to be rare and come at an extra cost :?

How do you all think a standard 225/230 Megane would stack up against a standard TT 225?

Dave


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Both them cars are spot on mate and not bad priced. I totally forgot about the R26, nice rare motor specially if you can find it in the liquid yellow.
Comparing it to many other hot hatches IMO it is deffoz in the top 3. Depending on your budget have you not thought about the new Honda Civic Type R ?
Didnt Honda get voted the most relaibale car + its a stunning looking thing and the inside is totally different from anything else out there at the minute.
Pulls just like any other hot hatch and is IMO is the best in its class at the minute.

Wouldnt really think there would be much difference in them to be fair but if both were mapped id go with the TT as the four wheel drive will burn it off the line any day


----------



## graTT58 (Jan 28, 2009)

Having said that, think how desirable old fast Renaults are now - R5 Gordini, R5 Gordini Turbo, R5 GT Turbo, R5 Turbo 2 (we will forget the Fuego Turbo) - it could be the left field choice.


----------



## chris_p (Dec 14, 2008)

Dave-TT said:


> chris_p said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn't get the f1, get the r26, that's the one to have. Fantastic cars.
> ...


The meggy would win quite comfortably. It's over 100kg lighter, front wheel drive (less transmission loss) and has lsd.

Once modified the meggy would kill a remapped tt. The meg can make a true 280bhp very easily, this makes 215bhp/ton. Compared to a remapped tt at around 180bhp/ton...significant difference.

It's not all about straight lines though, the megane will trounce it when the grey stuff gets twisty. The heavier the car, the more it numbs responses.

Feck. i want an r26 now!


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

The megane would be a cracking drive, I've had a quick 30 mins around MK in an F1 and it is great fun to drive, corners well and fairly rapid - I've not managed to drive a R26 but would love to give one a spin.

New civic type R - aforget it, Honda killed it with the revamp, you need to consider a jdm version so it drives like it should have done.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a play with a r26 f1 team most mornings, it seems to go round corners very well


----------

